# Hot girl



## Francelho

Bună! Doresc să știi dacă există în româna o cuvânt pentru a numi femeile care arată o aparență fizică extraordinară, la fel ca în inglesa se spune _hot girl_ sau în italiana _fica, gnocca_. Am gasit _tipă tare _sau ț_ipă tare,_ dar nu sunt complet sigur! Mulțumesc mult!


----------



## irinet

Bună, 
O "tipă tare/mișto" e ok, dar mai bine las sexul opus să ofere alte sugestii.


----------



## Francelho

Mulțumesc, Irinet!


----------



## jimmyy

I agree with irinet.

You can use as well o "fată/tipă sexy". 
It depends as well whether you want to tell it to her, or just to chat with somebody else about it  I assume that you wanted to address her...


----------



## jimmyy

I found an interesting link with many love related Romanian here.
Take care and I hope that it goes the way you wanted it.


----------



## Francelho

Mulțumesc!


----------

